# Schwinn Use of Wald Stem?



## SirMike1983 (Jan 30, 2022)

Did Schwinn use Wald stems on their bikes around 1960? I have a stem with a "W" cast into the lower portion. It ostensibly came from an early 1960s Traveler, but I was skeptical at first. However, it looks similar to stems I've seen in pictures of a couple different 1960 Traveler bikes.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 31, 2022)

Here is the stem in question - it has a "W" on the bottom. The neck is thin when viewed from the top but substantial when viewed from the side such that it's kind of a very flat oval profile. Has a tapered center. Has a kind of L-shaped wedge piece. The bars that came with it were the Schwinn version of north road found on the early 60s lightweights. Stem chrome is of good quality and it cleaned up nicely.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 31, 2022)

It's very possible Schwinn may have used those stems for a short time. I have quite a few 1961-62's but haven't come across a Wald stem on any. I do have a 1961 serial dated piece that had a set of Wald bars that were a perfect match to Schwinn's Northroad bars used on all the middle and lightweights of that time. They had a W engraved/etched in on the right side at the very end. During 1961 Schwinn used two style of stems for some reason with the one year only piece that had the vertical bar cinch bolt. That stem was not model specific and was used randomly over the year so something may have been going on during that time.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 31, 2022)

Thanks for that information. I bought the bars and stem mainly for the Schwinn north road type bars to put them on a 3-speed. The stem was different from what I've seen before, but everything looked like it belonged together. It kind of looks like Wald's attempt at a razorback type stem. It sort of has that look, but not as refined as the earlier Schwinn razorback.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 5, 2022)

The cheaper models, like the Tornado and Hollywood, used the stamped Wald stems, so it's very possible they used some cast ones too.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 5, 2022)

I have the same stem and bolts but not originally chromed as well as yours looks, that appears to be original on 53 girl DX. I think Wald became Schwinn's lower end bike accessory around 51-2. and with thicker chrome, better odds yours could be a 60's Schwinn option. Shape is kind of like a Razor, but fits the old 'Goose neck' term quite well.


----------



## Schwinny (Feb 6, 2022)

I think I pulled the same stem off of either a ladies frame 61 Traveler or a 64 ladies varsity tourist.
Sold the combo here and the buyer had the same reasoning. 
Does the bar have a date stamp at the knurl?


----------

